# sust/Eq cycle????



## kabs281 (Oct 18, 2004)

Alright this will be my third cycle this year and third in my life. My first one was i did starting in feb. will 7 weeks of sustanon 250. My 2nd cycle was i did 8 weeks of deca and sust starting in june. my starting weight was 158 i got up to 181 with sust but then crashed hard. I started the 2nd cycle at about 160 got up to 175 and now maintain about 165. I eat about 130 grams of protein and 4 meals a day i have a low appetite. This is why i was considering eq to increase my caloric intake. any advise on the sustanon/eq cycle or a cycle that i wouldnt lose everything i've worked so hard for?


----------



## LAM (Oct 18, 2004)

personally I would go with dbol weeks 1-4 and weeks 1-12 with test enathate and EQ...


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey Kabs try to consume 1.5 grams of protein for every pound you weight. At a minimum I would eat 1 gram per pound. You should eat 5-6 meals per day. 5 meals is easily done even with a busy day. You are probably losing most of what you gain because you don't eat enough. Maybe you can look in the diet forum to get some advice on eating right so your next cycle can be more successful.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 18, 2004)

Being up only 7 lbs after two cycles suggests serious mistakes. Have you been dieting hard? Only 4 meals a day? Do you do rec drugs or did you quit working out, get sick, etc...Something is missing from your story.


----------



## kabs281 (Oct 18, 2004)

It's not that i dont want to eat, I just never have an appetite. i am very active so i know that i burn enough calories to create an appetite. When i eat, i eat very healthy lots of chicken and tuna. I only drink water.


----------



## kabs281 (Oct 18, 2004)

rec drugs? I took AST Hsc creatine post both cycles and i am now taking v12 by san.


----------



## deeno (Oct 18, 2004)

wut kinda pct did you have after your two cycles?


----------



## kabs281 (Oct 18, 2004)

pct?.....im very familar with steroids but not to the abbreviations used on here lol..


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 18, 2004)

PCT = Post Cycle Therapy


----------



## kabs281 (Oct 18, 2004)

I took 6-oxo and creatine after the sust/deca cycle and changed my workout a little bit.


----------



## deeno (Oct 18, 2004)

theres one of your major problems bud...
pct should include nolvadex and/or clomid, most likely why you 'crashed' after your sust cycle and lost nearly all you gains, that and diet...


----------



## kabs281 (Oct 18, 2004)

Well what do you recommend for my next cycle? i like test but i dont want all of the swelling.


----------



## deeno (Oct 19, 2004)

For water retention you could get a hold of some femara at 2.5mg/day or armidex at 0.50mg/day, throughout you cycle.  Should keep the bloat down.

PCT is post cycle therapy.  When ur on juice, normally your body stops producing its own test, when your done your cycle and the gear is outta your system, your hormones are out of wack, basically you dont create test naturally for some time.  Drugs like nolvadex and clomid, when used properly, can control excess levels of estrogen and help natural test levels rebound.  Do some research bud, it'll go a long way.


----------



## Monsters Inc (Oct 19, 2004)

you said you know a lot about juice, yet you don't know what PCT is? It is probably the most important aspect of a cycle, along with diet.... get some research done before next ccyle...7 lbs off 2 cycles..i dont know man


----------



## kabs281 (Oct 19, 2004)

i said i dont know what the abbreviations are. i know about clomid and nolvadex. they just werent available to me.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 19, 2004)

deeno said:
			
		

> For water retention you could get a hold of some femara at 2.5mg/day or armidex at 0.50mg/day, throughout you cycle.  Should keep the bloat down.


2.5 mg/day of femera is way to high, IMO (in my opinion). I agree that lack of proper pct is the major problem here. Those are very short cycles for these compounds, too. By rec drugs, I meant recreational (i.e. pot   , coke   , alcohol  , etc.)


----------



## kabs281 (Oct 19, 2004)

i dont drink i smoke pot every once in a while....but that's it


----------



## deeno (Oct 19, 2004)

were u drinkin or blazing while on cycle?


----------



## kabs281 (Oct 19, 2004)

nope.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 19, 2004)

You crashed because your body was probably not producing enough test (especially after DECA) to maintain what you built up - you probably lost everything 

Also looks like you need to be eating way more calories; what does your training look like, anyway?  Seems that you're a little bit light at 165 to be taking AAS  (165 pounds on your 3rd cycle - does this only sound odd to me?) how long have you been training?  You probably could add on a lot more than 165 pounds naturally.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 19, 2004)

I doubt many people are only capable of 165lbs naturally. If I had to take a wild guess I would say the average guy that works out and eats correctly could reach 200lbs in the single digit bodyfat range.


----------



## kabs281 (Oct 19, 2004)

I've been working out since i was 14 i am 19 now. I am 5'11. I train 4 days a week as follows: Monday - chest tuesday - legs Thursday - back and bi's Friday - tri's and delts 
My probably with eating more calories is that i never have an appetite to eat i get hungry about once a day. I take 2 shakes a day one in the morning and one post workout.


----------



## deeno (Oct 19, 2004)

Noone likes eating THAT much food, you stuff ur mouth with oats and rice and eggs because in the end you know it'll all be worth it.  

It's not that hard eating 6 small meals a day.  Start you day early, wake up at 7 am and eat something clean every three hours.  Doesn't have to be a huge meal.  Do that for a couple of weeks and you'll notice that your eating more and more.

The increase in appetite should attract you to EQ but shouldn't be the only reason behind your interest in it.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 20, 2004)

I'd try and get to 180 naturally before you do a third cycle..after two cycles man you shouldn't be at 165.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 20, 2004)

kabs281 said:
			
		

> It's not that i dont want to eat, I just never have an appetite.



So in other words, you dont want to eat. If you want to gain weight it doesn't matter if you have an appetite or not, you EAT what is on paper for you to eat when you write out your diet.



> When i eat, i eat very healthy lots of chicken and tuna. I only drink water.



Which is all low calories. Its great that you eat healthy, eating like that might rip up a stick but it wont put on pounds unless you are eating a damn lot of chicken, i.e. 1 pound-2 pounds per sitting 6 times a day.

You need to take in some fats and some carbs.


----------

